# rome 390 binding parts.



## mesomike (Mar 12, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone knows if you can buy replacement parts for rome 390 bindings? I have the 08 model and want to incorporate the new auto strap on to mine. I have found a way to connect it to my bindings, but now I just need the strap.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

contact rome


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

rome has great customer service ....hit em with a email


----------



## mesomike (Mar 12, 2008)

I went to Lowes and devised a way to make a nice auto-strap for the 08 390's. Cost me about 4 bucks. Looks pretty good, doesn't alter the bindings, and is real solid. I just need to find some black rubber to trim for straps, all I could find was red. Anyone know where you can get rubber sheets, like 1/16 of an inch thick in small amounts?

When I have it done I'll post pics.


----------

